# The Best Gore Race Video



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is some of the footage that I shot during the race. Let me know what you think. 

Gore Fest 2010 on Vimeo


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice video! Interesting angle on the crux at gore.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

great footy.. put the helmet cam on your head


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

I like the chest harness angle. The GOPRO is so wide angle that it has poor depth of field. Something that is 20 feet away migth as well be 100 feet away. When the camera is on your head, it makes things look smaller. When it is on your chest, I think it is a better perspective.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i could barely make out tunnel in the clip


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Holy sh*t, who's that lady chugging the beer at the end? Done with style!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

ACC said:


> Holy sh*t, who's that lady chugging the beer at the end? Done with style!


Ha no joke! Great video


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I've worn the camera on my helmet, but it got ripped off on a bad run down fish creek earlier this season. I need to buy some more bases for it. I sort of like the chest because it doesn't jump around too much. Sometimes the head moves around so much, it gets really jumpy.

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Great video Here is a stupid question. I have saw them before, but what kind of boat is the long red boat, with the expanded stern. I am assuming that it is an older race boat, but who makes them?


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

mhelm said:


> I've worn the camera on my helmet, but it got ripped off on a bad run down fish creek earlier this season. I need to buy some more bases for it. I sort of like the chest because it doesn't jump around too much. Sometimes the head moves around so much, it gets really jumpy.
> 
> thanks for the comments guys!


My two cents. I like it better on mounted on helmets. I feel that you can look at what you want to film. With a chest mount where your chest is facing is what your going to get footage of. There are many times where I am looking down stream, but my chest is facing left or right. Your head will always film what you are looking at. Great video though.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a lot of footage of other things with the helmet cam, but the chest harness is fun and easy. The boat you were asking about is the Wavehopper... check the link: 
Wavehopper Kayak

The Wavesport Momentum was the fasted down the canyon this time.


----------



## BobN (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Flying Spag. Mons. that it seems better when helmet mounted. The key thing when paddling and filming is to remember that you are filming and try not to make a quick head movements or look side to side. The best helmet cam vids I've seen are when two or more paddlers are blue angeling a run and the cameraman is the last boat and is focusing on the boater in front of him/her most of the time. It gives a much better perspective on the rapid than when the camera person is in the lead or running solo.


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow...Conmihupa, that was very impressive...well done! I particularly liked the look of admiration you were getting from the young dude next to you...keep on keepin on RCRE


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

your chest should never only face down river because correct paddling is done with torso, not the arms. Meaning your upper body is constantly facing left or right, if your chest isnt moving you may need to work on some technique


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Technique... Really? lol Tunnel was the first time I'v flipped in my new boat and that was my fourth run through Tunnel in it. Its been 11 years since my last smim... probably just lucky!? I know I'm in between smims, but I never give up on a role!!!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Matt Great Video! Best one yet! keep em comin and where your camera where you want...Cant wait till next year!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I had a great time and will probably race next year. Although watching and taking video was a lot of fun. I still have tons of video to edit from all the summer fun!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Guess you know everything bro. Technique has nothing to do with rolls. Guess that's why I raced.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Its a great video, much appreciated.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Caspermike... I said nothing to indicate that I know everything. I just stated facts! Don't worry, I'll probably race next year. I am sure that I have a ton more experience than you, but I thought your posts were pretty cool. Now, you just come off as an ASS!!!

be safe out there and watch the attitude,

Matt


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

caspermike said:


> your chest should never only face down river because correct paddling is done with torso, not the arms. Meaning your upper body is constantly facing left or right, if your chest isnt moving you may need to work on some technique


Really big ass, I know. Just offering some advise but like you said you have more experience. Right ARM


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't mind the advice, but you don't tell someone that you have NEVER paddled with to work on their technique. I was shooting video for fun, and I know I'm a good paddler. Like I said, you definitely post some cool stuff, but your attitude towards people on here needs a little work. Have fun and be safe...


----------

